# When to remove CPO female?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Today I noticed my CPO is Berried!!!!! Woohoo ... about time!! lol

When should I remove her? I hear stories on ppls cpo losing eggs/babies... :/


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

A few days after you see the eyes inside the eggs !!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Depends on whether you want her to have the babies in the community tank or in a separate one. I moved mine to a 2.5 gallon with filter insert to have her babies.

1st one I thought she'd lost her eggs, but after I moved her out and put her back in the main tank I checked and found she'd birthed them...I have 10 of those Blue dwarfs in that 2.5 gallon.

2nd one I didn't know she was berried until almost the last moment, so moved her and I could see she was carrying a lot of eggs. However earlier this week I noticed she had molted and thought she'd lost the eggs, but after inspecting the tank again with a light overhead, I found she'd birthed the babies first.

I counted this am 20 of the little ones, and also found 1 CPO in another tank that had survived all by itself. Didn't think the Mamma had any live babies in there.

If your tank is a busy one with lots going on it might be better to move her to a quieter one so she doesn't feel stressed. Just gently net her without scaring her too much (I usually get her in a corner and then let her walk into the net) then slowly let her walk out on her own into the new tank.

Good luck hope this helps.
these baby crays are just too cute


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

You still didn't said WHEN the CPO female should be moved Anna  !!!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh right...well anytime at all. 

Ive done it at the beginning as soon as I noticed her berried and then as I mentioned this last one she was heavily berried and I didn't know for how long, so I moved her and she had them a week later, and my CPO I saw the eyes on the babies and moved her right away and she had them 2 days later. 

As long as the female is not too stressed out and its done slowly she should be just fine. One of mine was sooo stressed in the big tank that when I did put her in the little one all by herself she was sooo happy she would come out to get breaky every day and look at me  

Must have been thinking "thank goodness finally some peace and quiet"


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

CPO female will keep eggs for 2-3 weeks.
Then eggs will hatch and small crayfish babies will hang on the mother swimmerets for another week. It's visible, you will be able to see them. 
Then babies will fall from the mother.

Look at the pregnant female here:


Look at the female with babies hand on her here:

These babies are almost all left the mother, you will have more 

*So, you need to wait at least 2 weeks until babies hatch and then once you see hanging babies you can wait not more than a week and move a female.*


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh 

sad day 

She dropped all her eggs.. i only see 1 egg attached to her.. its kinda less brown.. I'm afraid shes gonna lose it..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> sad day
> 
> She dropped all her eggs.. i only see 1 egg attached to her.. its kinda less brown.. I'm afraid shes gonna lose it..


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> She dropped all her eggs.. i only see 1 egg attached to her.. its kinda less brown.. I'm afraid shes gonna lose it..


Too bad, that sucks.

Maybe cuz she was a young mother.....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes new Mommas do lose the eggs, for whatever reason, it just wasn't meant to be. However It has been my experience that these females get berried very quickly again and then they don't lose the second berry.

Pop her back again in with the male and she most likely will molt and it will all start all over again 

Then once you see her berried this time, move her right away and let her get used to her new home. Once she feels less threatened than in the bigger tank she will settle in and you can feed her sparingly until she hatches the babies then take her out.

I usually leave her in for a few days, then remove her! Gives the babies a better chance to eat without having to compete with big Momma


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

ok another one of mine is berried again!!










I just moved her last night into a 5


----------

